# New kit for me



## Loner (Feb 17, 2013)

I tested the Green Apple Riesling (kit wine) this week. I followed the kit instructions to a T and it cleared very good. The bad news being the taste was pretty blah. I had a rough chemical taste and couldn't detect the apple at all. I racked again and degas'd like crazy again. Added two teaspoons of acid blend. Now I have a decent wine cooler for summer use.


----------



## novalou (Feb 17, 2013)

Loner said:


> I tested the Green Apple Riesling (kit wine) this week. I followed the kit instructions to a T and it cleared very good. The bad news being the taste was pretty blah. I had a rough chemical taste and couldn't detect the apple at all. I racked again and degas'd like crazy again. Added two teaspoons of acid blend. Now I have a decent wine cooler for summer use.



You may have jumped the gun. Wine kits are still rough tasting at the bottling time per instructions. After it has had a chance to sit and age, the taste improves and fruit flavor is more pronounced.


----------



## Bartman (Feb 18, 2013)

How long ago had you started it? Like Novalou said, if it was still young and tasted from the carboy, I wouldn't expect much of it either. But those Island Mist and Summer Breeze kits are hard to mess up - very consistent results if you follow the instructions.


----------



## TonyP (Feb 18, 2013)

A little further to the earlier comments, don't rush it. In fact, the wine may take even worse after bottling for a month or so.

On bottling though, it looks to me like you have too much wine in the bottle. How much head space is there between the wine and the cork?


----------



## Loner (Feb 18, 2013)

I left two fingers head space in the bottles. The kit instructions says "that it is ready to drink and doesn't require any aging" and was the reason I chose this type kit. I agree that aging my have changed it some but this one was pretty bad.


----------



## TonyP (Feb 18, 2013)

It certainly does say that. I make kits of several different brands and have never found one that's accurate on how long a kit takes; they're all short - some by months or more. Good news is it won't be warm enough in Jackson for 3 months and by then you'll be fine.


----------



## Loner (Feb 18, 2013)

You are spot on Tony .. This will be pontoon hooch !


----------



## kahnica (Oct 5, 2013)

If your wine taste like beer, what can you do if anythine to change the taste


----------



## cpfan (Oct 5, 2013)

Loner:

After a very quick search, I see three different brands of Green Apple Riesling (GAR) kits. So which one did you make? May help to get better feedback from people.

Steve


----------



## Sammyk (Oct 5, 2013)

We did the Green Apple Pinot Bianco by Cornucopia from Amazon and love it. We let it age 3 to 4 moths in the bottle before we even sampled it. It is a favorite. We did add 4 pounds of sugar up front to raise the ABV and then the entire fruit pack at the back end.

They tell you that they are quick drinkers so you will drink it right away and buy another kit, at least that is our opinion. We have Pear Kiwi Island Mist that we are still drinking and it is 2 years old now. They only get better with time.


----------

